# Parse error



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep getting the following...

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_ENCAPSED_AND_WHITESPACE, expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /home/talk/public_html/includes/functions.php(2653) : eval()'d code on line 12

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It should be fixed now.

Had you noticed any slowness today?

It seemed like the ads were slowing down the site at times, so I changed the way they are delivered to the browser and it seems better now.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Only with the glitches, but it was more of a pain slowing me down as I page forward and backwards so much to get to read more in less time.

It is back to normal but it was slowing things down while the error was up.

draconis


----------

